# Working for a childish boss.



## theflame (Apr 12, 2014)

At what point do you just tell yourself staying at a place isn't worth it anymore? I wanted to stay at my current job mainly because I get along fine with my co-workers out in the warehouse. The person who is actually giving me shit is my boss of all people and I don't know why she is doing that because everyone else always praises me for my work and even the floor supervisor does, too. My floor supervisor tells me every day I should get a raise, that's how much he likes my work. She knows other people are going to be so pissed if I leave so I don't know why she is giving me a hard time to stay.

I'm working 25 hours a week getting $200 a week, and I still stayed, but mainly because the people I actually see on a daily basis respect my work and me. I don't know what the hell is up with my boss. Other people have been calling off lately and it seems like she's taking it out on me when I have a legit reason to call off. I've only missed one full day one time and everyone else has called off at least twice or three times. Every time I thought about calling off I still stayed in the end no matter how ill I was feeling and how much my allergies acted up that were visible to the eye in how much pain I was in, I still stayed and did great work like I had no stomach pains or no red eyes.

Today, I called in because I wanted to rest my hand before I get my stitches taken out. We do hard manual labor, typing with it is okay. I got eight stitches on my right index finger. Every time I try to say I need to do something, she always throws her pile of papers down or has an attitude. When I said once that I had to leave early for work because I needed to move out of my apartment by a certain date, that's when she threw her pile of papers down on her desk with a loud thud. That day wasn't even busy anyway. There's also a lot of down time there, and I'm not going to stand around doing nothing when I have real stuff I need to get done so I don't know why she got upset with me needing to leave early one day when there were hardly any orders to pick.

Have you ever worked for a childish boss? Did you say something to her/him about their behavior? Some bosses seem to think they can act a certain way just because they're the boss.


----------



## anedit (Sep 8, 2014)

One of my managers reacts in a similar manner when someone calls out sick. It may be a lack of supervisory skills; tirades are unprofessional and unproductive. Rather than explode, they should access the situation and reprioritize tasks. 
Personally, I've never been the target of my manager's anger but I don't know that I would say something to him. Could you perhaps escalate the issue to your manager's direct supervisor?


----------



## theflame (Apr 12, 2014)

anedit said:


> One of my managers reacts in a similar manner when someone calls out sick. It may be a lack of supervisory skills; tirades are unprofessional and unproductive. Rather than explode, they should access the situation and reprioritize tasks.
> Personally, I've never been the target of my manager's anger but I don't know that I would say something to him. Could you perhaps escalate the issue to your manager's direct supervisor?


I ended up telling the staffing company who found me the job I was at the last straw when she hung up on me when I tried to call in. I thought that was so unprofessional even the staffing company said the same thing. I don't know how that person got the position to be boss acting like that. I'm at a better job now and my new boss is nothing like that old boss. My new boss is a genuine lady, nice, and welcoming, not angry and doesn't throw tantrums. If people need to leave early for something she lets them but only because we have a point system and if someone leaves early or misses so many days they get let go so it's up to people if they want to leave early or miss a day.

I like my new job.


----------

